# Hronek z Weberhaus



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Welp! After searching for nearly a year, talking to breeders, having a breeding fall through and continuing to look for that ideal pup, I have found him! 

I have had a deposit in with Weberhaus for several months, and was planning to bring a pup home about 3 months from now. I'm specifically looking for a PSA prospect as I am a member of K9 Working Dogs of Dallas and have been doing some decoy work for them and have just fallen in love with the sport. Well, Malinda gets ahold of me and tells me she has a little jerkface of a pup in a current litter that needs to go to an experienced home and would be excellent for PSA...and I couldn't resist. When it's the right pup you've got to jump! 

So, here he is! Hronek z Weberhaus! I'm still deciding on a call name but am leaning towards Bash. We are going to have a stupid amount of fun together! He is 7 weeks right now and I will be picking him up at 10 weeks. 

Breeding: https://us.working-dog.com/breed/z-...VTpiN1_BOiPw_6iTPUzGqGVZq8Qag4yyTbnXk1--ZKEyM


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Yay! Puppy love
He looks like loads of trouble and I suspect you are going to have a riot of a good time together. 
Can't wait to watch the fun.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Congratulations, he's adorable!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations, great-looking pup! Looking forward to hearing about your adventures!


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

Congrats!! He looks absolutely adorable! 

I'd not heard of PSA until you mentioned it here. Looked it up and it seems really fun, if a tad intimidating, LOL.


----------



## Colorado (Nov 25, 2007)

Over a decade of reading these forums with the occasional post but I've never been able to say this:

I'm getting a pup from the same litter! :grin2:

I hope he is everything you've been waiting for and I can't wait for the updates. Congrats!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Congrats!!!! He is an adorable little guy! many happy years with him  I laughed at little jerk face..then see his cute face when you scroll lol


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Judy Untamed said:


> Congrats!! He looks absolutely adorable!
> 
> I'd not heard of PSA until you mentioned it here. Looked it up and it seems really fun, if a tad intimidating, LOL.


It's a ton of fun, and all the people I've met who do it are super welcoming. We are lucky in the DFW area to have two clubs pretty close, and everyone has been awesome. I've been talking with them for several months and checking them out, then took the leap and started learning how to decoy and it is a total blast.

The dogs have a lot of pressure put on them, but there is a lot of care taken in building them up when they are young and really building their drive and their confidence. I'm super stoked to start training a dog in it!


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Colorado said:


> Over a decade of reading these forums with the occasional post but I've never been able to say this:
> 
> I'm getting a pup from the same litter! :grin2:
> 
> I hope he is everything you've been waiting for and I can't wait for the updates. Congrats!


OH MY GOSH YAY! Which color are you getting? Are you on Facebook and in her group? We will have to stay updated on their progress!


----------



## Colorado (Nov 25, 2007)

kimbale said:


> OH MY GOSH YAY! Which color are you getting? Are you on Facebook and in her group? We will have to stay updated on their progress!


For sure. I don't know the technical term for handlers of littermates. It is probably like second-cousins, twice-removed which I can never get right. :wink2:

Malinda is still making her final determination on which pup but she told me last night that she is 99% sure. I'm trying super hard not to get attached before it is officially official. 

I tend to hate facebook but I think the pup is going to get his own facebook account so I can keep up with the Weberhaus family.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Colorado said:


> For sure. I don't know the technical term for handlers of littermates. It is probably like second-cousins, twice-removed which I can never get right. :wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fun!!!! Let us know as soon as you know! And yeah, I am a Marketing Director so Facebook is part of my day to day job, but I tend to stick to the GSD and dog sport groups. She has a group where everyone talks about their Weberhaus dogs and I've loved getting to chat with other customers of hers.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

He certainly has the genetics for PSA if the right pup. Malinda is very good breeder and I’m sure is recommending the right pup. Btw, are both testicles down?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

wow, I'd love to see how you progress through PSA. It is nothing I have the time or talent or the dogs who could do it but I am intrigued by the whole concept of PSA. This little guy looks charning.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

cliffson1 said:


> He certainly has the genetics for PSA if the right pup. Malinda is very good breeder and I’m sure is recommending the right pup. Btw, are both testicles down?


I think when I was talking to Malinda about what I wanted my exact words were "I want a psycho ****head." She said she actually wanted to keep him but then remembered what I told her. 

I was pretty specific about what I was looking for. High prey, good aggression, good defensive foundation, great engagement, insanely confident. She said that at 6 weeks he's already fighting back against her when she tests the pups and he has a vendetta against her pant legs. I'm confident she's found me my little jerkface. <3

She hasn't said anything about testicles so I'm not concerned. I'm sure she's checked and he'll go in for a vet check the day after he gets home. 

I am pumped!!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

car2ner said:


> wow, I'd love to see how you progress through PSA. It is nothing I have the time or talent or the dogs who could do it but I am intrigued by the whole concept of PSA. This little guy looks charning.


I'll keep y'all updated on how we do! I'm insanely blessed to have some incredible PSA competitors near by and we have two clubs around the DFW area. It's a huge commitment, we have club twice a week and tend to do impromptu days, too. And there's obviously a lot of working at home, too. But I'm in love with it! Decoying has been a blast and I don't think I've ever felt as welcomed into any other dog sport. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Colorado (Nov 25, 2007)

@kimbale 

https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/753833-helix-z-weberhaus-codex.html

Turned out to be blue, since you were following the litter. He's awesome.

:grin2:


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Colorado said:


> @kimbale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!!! I can't wait to get my little guy home! I'm headed to Mexico tomorrow for a family vacation so Malinda is holding onto him until I get back. Going to get him on the 16th! 

I met two others who got siblings via the Weberhaus group on Facebook and we're all going to keep one another updated on the pups. You should join the group, even if you do nothing else on FB! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

Another pup to watch grow. 

My girl does IPO but could easily transition to PSA (we may try for our PCD). Great genetics and Malinda is wonderful to work with.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

kimbale said:


> Welp! After searching for nearly a year, talking to breeders, having a breeding fall through and continuing to look for that ideal pup, I have found him!
> 
> I have had a deposit in with Weberhaus for several months, and was planning to bring a pup home about 3 months from now. I'm specifically looking for a PSA prospect as I am a member of K9 Working Dogs of Dallas and have been doing some decoy work for them and have just fallen in love with the sport. Well, Malinda gets ahold of me and tells me she has a little jerkface of a pup in a current litter that needs to go to an experienced home and would be excellent for PSA...and I couldn't resist. When it's the right pup you've got to jump!
> 
> ...



Can you share a little about your PSA club's philosophy on the type of bite they teach their dogs and why? I don't mean the location on the suit, but the mechanism of the bite and why they choose it and for what reason.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Chip Blasiole said:


> Can you share a little about your PSA club's philosophy on the type of bite they teach their dogs and why? I don't mean the location on the suit, but the mechanism of the bite and why they choose it and for what reason.


Chip,

Can you explain a bit more about what you're looking for when you say mechanics. I am admittedly still learning a lot about the sport and don't want to misspeak.

In regards to PSA, what I've been taught regarding what you're looking for in a bite is pretty similar to IPO in regards to a full and firm grip. The primary difference is wanting a dog to push into the decoy rather than pull away. For example, with a bicep bite I've been taught that you want the dog to basically wrap it's front legs around your waist/leg and clamp down with a full grip on the bicep. Because of that I've been told to reward the pup when he pushes in on the bite jute rather than when he pulls away.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I was referring to a pushing bite that is full and firm. When pressure is applied to the dog while on the bite, he learns to push to turn off the pressure, which increases his confidence and desire to fight.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Chip Blasiole said:


> I was referring to a pushing bite that is full and firm. When pressure is applied to the dog while on the bite, he learns to push to turn off the pressure, which increases his confidence and desire to fight.


Yes, that is what I've been taught. For example, as a training decoy I've been taught that my job is to let the dog push me backwards after catching it and help the dog dig in with a full grip. Put a bit of pressure on the dog and when the dog digs in, let up on the pressure a bit and build the dog's confidence via praise and taking a big step backwards/acting scared. Also move the dog back and forth and keep the dog in drive. Do that over and over and let the dog out on a high note. 

We've got some dogs at club who love the fight and are a blast to decoy.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Here he is! Just picked him up! Will be calling him Bash!
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Congrats! He's going to have some awesome markings! Looks like trouble, but fun trouble!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations! At a glance I thought he was chewing on his unusual looking foot, lol! Time for me to stop procrastinating about getting glasses. :smile2:


----------



## Colorado (Nov 25, 2007)

I love how all the pups in this litter have the lighter mask around the eyes like papa Urquel. Congrats!


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

What a handsome boy! Love the name too! Congrats! I'm about 40 hours away from getting my girl...so so can't wait!!


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

He's becoming quite the little terror. Had his wellness exam and wanted to bite the shoes and pants of every vet tech. He's testing boundaries in the house and has super food drive and really nice prey drive. We've been doing touchpad work and he's caught on really quick. Going to start working on getting him comfortable at club and doing some puppy rag work. 

He's a monster, for sure. Which is what I asked for. Lol!























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Different PSA clubs have different training approaches, but you might consider starting your pup out on something other than a rag, if you meant that literally. At our club, the youngest pups are started out on a small bleach jug tied to a buggy or dressage whip. With a rag, it makes it almost too easy to get a grip because a tooth can accidentally snap a cloth rag, whereas with a small plastic bleach jug, the puppy has to work harder to gain a grip and they can also possess the jug with their feet creating more possessiveness. Bleach jugs are thicker than a soft drink bottle, but a young pup can learn to easily collapse it and get a grip. Then young pups are exposed to a Klin bite wedge, where there is not so much prey movement used and the pushing bite can be reinforced. As the pups get bigger, they are exposed to a Klin leather covered wedge which is a little slick, so they have to bite hard to keep the prey or it will be jerked out of their mouth. The other thing our club focuses on is putting the least amount of prey movement required to get the pup to bite and the decoy always locks up if the pup pulls so as not to give satisfaction/reinforcement with the handler praising for a pushing counter. The other approach that was new to me is that there is slack in the leash during the bite work. I was always taught to keep backpressure on the leash and then give a little slack as a cue to counter, but the decoy's philosophy is that handler help will not be available in a trial so it shouldn't be imprinted. Now with older dogs on the suit, specifically on the bicep, the decoy will pull on the dog's collar away from him to create some opposition reflex to encourage pushing into the bicep. We tend to be very methodical in that we take things slowly and have high expectations for correctness in obedience and bite work. We use food a lot with young pups and prefer a ball on a string to an obedience tug. We also don't do a ton of drive building in obedience by doing a lot of teasing up or misses with the ball on the string. There is some, but the thinking is if you imprint too much of that, when you go to trial, since you won't have a toy, you will likely see your dog start to quickly come down in drive. All the dogs at our club are Mals with plenty of drive except for my GSD, who fortunately, can just see a ball and immediately come into drive. Also, this is the first dog where I haven't done any tug work with at home. I'll use the ball on a string for heeling and training in motion exercises, but any biting of fabric has always been with a decoy. That requires more patience and the first year or so of training can be tedious and not so fun, but the results are worth it if the dog has good drive and nerves.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Chip Blasiole said:


> Different PSA clubs have different training approaches, but you might consider starting your pup out on something other than a rag, if you meant that literally. At our club, the youngest pups are started out on a small bleach jug tied to a buggy or dressage whip. With a rag, it makes it almost too easy to get a grip because a tooth can accidentally snap a cloth rag, whereas with a small plastic bleach jug, the puppy has to work harder to gain a grip and they can also possess the jug with their feet creating more possessiveness. Bleach jugs are thicker than a soft drink bottle, but a young pup can learn to easily collapse it and get a grip. Then young pups are exposed to a Klin bite wedge, where there is not so much prey movement used and the pushing bite can be reinforced. As the pups get bigger, they are exposed to a Klin leather covered wedge which is a little slick, so they have to bite hard to keep the prey or it will be jerked out of their mouth. The other thing our club focuses on is putting the least amount of prey movement required to get the pup to bite and the decoy always locks up if the pup pulls so as not to give satisfaction/reinforcement with the handler praising for a pushing counter. The other approach that was new to me is that there is slack in the leash during the bite work. I was always taught to keep backpressure on the leash and then give a little slack as a cue to counter, but the decoy's philosophy is that handler help will not be available in a trial so it shouldn't be imprinted. Now with older dogs on the suit, specifically on the bicep, the decoy will pull on the dog's collar away from him to create some opposition reflex to encourage pushing into the bicep. We tend to be very methodical in that we take things slowly and have high expectations for correctness in obedience and bite work. We use food a lot with young pups and prefer a ball on a string to an obedience tug. We also don't do a ton of drive building in obedience by doing a lot of teasing up or misses with the ball on the string. There is some, but the thinking is if you imprint too much of that, when you go to trial, since you won't have a toy, you will likely see your dog start to quickly come down in drive. All the dogs at our club are Mals with plenty of drive except for my GSD, who fortunately, can just see a ball and immediately come into drive. Also, this is the first dog where I haven't done any tug work with at home. I'll use the ball on a string for heeling and training in motion exercises, but any biting of fabric has always been with a decoy. That requires more patience and the first year or so of training can be tedious and not so fun, but the results are worth it if the dog has good drive and nerves.



It sounds like y'all's approach is pretty similar to ours. When I say rag, I mean a leather bite rag attached to a rope, not a cloth rag. The leather doesn't get poked through or get their teeth caught, and it's easy for them to grab. I'm not sure if we use any sort of jugs as this is the first pup I've brought up through the club. We also uses wedges, sleeves and move them to the suit once their grip is good and they are pushing, etc. We do the slack leash, as well, and the decoys do counter training with the leashes on the more experienced dogs. 

Most of our members seem to use the balls on the string, and I have one of those that I will be using, as well. We are also very methodical with correct positioning and working things correctly with OB. I've been sending videos to a club puppy chat that we have going of our touchpad work and members are giving feedback on things to correct, next steps, etc. I want to get things right rather than go fast and really build up his confidence and drives as we're working through the puppy stages. I was told to do limited tug at home, as well, and have been keeping true to that. 

The other big thing we are working on is exposure to sights, sounds, people, etc. At the vet yesterday I showed up a half hour early and we sat in the waiting room working on focusing and getting comfortable with all the activity. Once he's solid with the touchpad I am going to do some of that around in public areas (like a quiet corner of Home Depot, etc.) I don't want to overwhelm or overstimulate him, or ask too much of him with too many distractions around, so we'll go slow and work up to different levels of training with exposure. 

Thanks for all the insight! This is all very helpful and interesting. We have mostly Mals at our club, too, with a few Dutchies and a few GSDs. We are also lucky to have several PSA3 handlers in the area who have been excellent about answering questions and offering advice.


----------



## Colorado (Nov 25, 2007)

kimbale said:


> Most of our members seem to use the balls on the string, and I have one of those that I will be using, as well.


I'm curious to see how that goes. I have a couple puppy-sized balls on a string and right now Codex ignores the ball completely and loves the string. I've switched to using other toys for now because I don't want to start any bad habits.

Mind you I'm waiting for his 2nd round of shots (at least) before I start with a local IGP club and see if that is a fit.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

If you have access to some PSA 3 handlers, you are in good hands. I don't think people unfamiliar with the sport realize how challenging it is for both the handler and the dog. In the nearly 20 years of the sport, there are less than 20 dogs that have obtained a PSA 3 title and I believe only one was a GSD. A leather rag is good, as opposed to burlap or some other type of cloth. When the very young puppies are worked on the small jug, they tend to pin it on the ground with their paws while gripping and the decoy will straddle the pup and massage and gently push in behind their ears at the top of the neck to encourage pushing. Another thing I learned is that when the young pups have had a few sessions on the jug on a whip, while they have the jug gripped and pinned down, the decoy will jerk the whip in a rhythmic pattern to simulate a heartbeat as if the pup has captured actual live prey. I don't how much that really helps, but it does make some sense. I didn't get my GSD until he was four months old because I imported him from Canada and he had to be 16 weeks old to get his rabies vaccine before he could come to the U.S., so he didn't get that type of early bite work and was started on a leather wedge. Also, the other pups are Mals mainly from non FCI Dutch lines, so I have to wonder if some of the pushing is partially genetic due to selecting in breeding. Regarding distractions, they are not added until the dog has developed some good focus and is showing good drive and they are all in the context of obedience and never in bite work until they are no longer distractions. So a dog with a fair amount of static and moving heeling will be introduced to a whip, clatter stick or bottle curtain while they are doing obedience and are corrected if they take their focus off the handler. The distractions usually start as the dog is increasingly learning to maintain focus on the handler at the static heel position for increasingly longer periods of time and the distractions will start with something less distracting like stomping or shuffling of feet by someone else on the field and become more intense as the dog improves. With that approach, by the time they see distractions in the bite work they are much less prone to be drawn to them. We are cautious about moving a dog to the suit, especially the bicep and especially if the dog has some aggression because more problems can be created than solved by going to the bicep bite too soon if the dog lacks the mental maturity to deal with actually biting the decoy rather than a prey object. I believe most PSA clubs use a competition suit that is thinner so the dog can feel the muscles and tendons of the decoy through the suit and gets more of a sense of biting a person rather than a giant sleeve as often happens with bulky, Michelin Man suits. Another thing that is different for me is the teaching of the in motion exercises. In schH/IPO/IGP, I taught the in motion exercises by pivoting into the dog to block in him and then commanding to sit or down. In PSA, I was shown to introduce them by holding a long line in my left hand and the ball cupped in my right hand placed in front of the dog's face while walking backwards and giving the come command. After several steps, for a sit, I sharply raise the ball up, and if the dog sits fast, I keep walking backwards a few steps and toss the ball to my dog's mouth and he releases and catches the ball. With the down, the ball in the cupped hand in quickly brought down toward the ground while you are backing up. Only reward fast sits or downs and this isn't started until you have down a ton of sits and downs and walked away at different angles from the dog while he is sitting or downing, and coming back to the dog and reinforcing with food, walking away again, etc.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Colorado said:


> I'm curious to see how that goes. I have a couple puppy-sized balls on a string and right now Codex ignores the ball completely and loves the string. I've switched to using other toys for now because I don't want to start any bad habits.
> 
> Mind you I'm waiting for his 2nd round of shots (at least) before I start with a local IGP club and see if that is a fit.


How are you presenting/teasing the pup with the ball on a string?


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Chip Blasiole said:


> If you have access to some PSA 3 handlers, you are in good hands. I don't think people unfamiliar with the sport realize how challenging it is for both the handler and the dog. In the nearly 20 years of the sport, there are less than 20 dogs that have obtained a PSA 3 title and I believe only one was a GSD. A leather rag is good, as opposed to burlap or some other type of cloth. When the very young puppies are worked on the small jug, they tend to pin it on the ground with their paws while gripping and the decoy will straddle the pup and massage and gently push in behind their ears at the top of the neck to encourage pushing. Another thing I learned is that when the young pups have had a few sessions on the jug on a whip, while they have the jug gripped and pinned down, the decoy will jerk the whip in a rhythmic pattern to simulate a heartbeat as if the pup has captured actual live prey. I don't how much that really helps, but it does make some sense. I didn't get my GSD until he was four months old because I imported him from Canada and he had to be 16 weeks old to get his rabies vaccine before he could come to the U.S., so he didn't get that type of early bite work and was started on a leather wedge. Also, the other pups are Mals mainly from non FCI Dutch lines, so I have to wonder if some of the pushing is partially genetic due to selecting in breeding. Regarding distractions, they are not added until the dog has developed some good focus and is showing good drive and they are all in the context of obedience and never in bite work until they are no longer distractions. So a dog with a fair amount of static and moving heeling will be introduced to a whip, clatter stick or bottle curtain while they are doing obedience and are corrected if they take their focus off the handler. The distractions usually start as the dog is increasingly learning to maintain focus on the handler at the static heel position for increasingly longer periods of time and the distractions will start with something less distracting like stomping or shuffling of feet by someone else on the field and become more intense as the dog improves. With that approach, by the time they see distractions in the bite work they are much less prone to be drawn to them. We are cautious about moving a dog to the suit, especially the bicep and especially if the dog has some aggression because more problems can be created than solved by going to the bicep bite too soon if the dog lacks the mental maturity to deal with actually biting the decoy rather than a prey object. I believe most PSA clubs use a competition suit that is thinner so the dog can feel the muscles and tendons of the decoy through the suit and gets more of a sense of biting a person rather than a giant sleeve as often happens with bulky, Michelin Man suits. Another thing that is different for me is the teaching of the in motion exercises. In schH/IPO/IGP, I taught the in motion exercises by pivoting into the dog to block in him and then commanding to sit or down. In PSA, I was shown to introduce them by holding a long line in my left hand and the ball cupped in my right hand placed in front of the dog's face while walking backwards and giving the come command. After several steps, for a sit, I sharply raise the ball up, and if the dog sits fast, I keep walking backwards a few steps and toss the ball to my dog's mouth and he releases and catches the ball. With the down, the ball in the cupped hand in quickly brought down toward the ground while you are backing up. Only reward fast sits or downs and this isn't started until you have down a ton of sits and downs and walked away at different angles from the dog while he is sitting or downing, and coming back to the dog and reinforcing with food, walking away again, etc.





Yep! There are 22 teams with a PSA3 and I believe Moses is the only GSD. I was actually fortunate to be at the Dallas K-9 trial where Derrick and Kasino finished out their 3. I photographed the trial and will be headed to the OKC trial to photograph that one, as well. 

You can see the photos from Dallas here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2289081367819887&type=1&l=034db4fa52

We are very fortunate in Dallas to have two clubs near by, each with PSA3 handlers. Stacey Beller is part of my club (I was hanging out with Tuco last night at club) as well as several other very experienced handlers (Khoi Pham is amazing and between him and Stacey I am learning a ton.) Darrick Rose is over on the other side of town with his club, and we have amazing decoys like Josh Kirby and Daniel Morris who I am learning a lot from in regards to decoying. Just surrounded by resources that I know are very scarce in others parts of the country.

I will definitely have to give the jug a try. The pup was pinning the rag to the ground last night during puppy bitework, and I can see his possession growing. I have really backed off of doing any rag work at home and want him to understand that club days are special. 

I definitely think the pushing has a genetic component to it, and that some of the Mal lines pass it down. We have several Tuco pups at club (who are now on their PDCs and PSA1s) and you can see them pushing and holding decoys in similar manners. He produces some really super pups with nice grips and nerve. With my pup, being a GSD, I've just focused on only rewarding pushing with the rag and it seems to be working. He bites into the rag and has a nice full grip, holds on and is using his paws to hold down the rag. 

Regarding the suits, I like a thinner suit and we tend to steer that way with our training decoys it seems. I'm going to order my own suit soon and it will be semi-comp. I like being able to feel the dog and for obvious reasons, the dog works harder when it can feel the muscle under the suit. I switched between two suit jackets last night on the same dog (one was comp and the other was semi-comp) and the difference is huge. I also like being able to move better in the semi.

I'm still working the touchpad with the pup right now, and he is doing really well for only being home for a little over a week. His obedience to the touchpad is solid, he won't be lured off, and he is turning in all directions to ensure he is always facing me. We are now working on the heel position and will start heeling off the touchpad in the next few sessions. I'm super impressed with how smart the little guy is. His obedience is going to be really solid. I'm only working with food right now (his food drive is excellent) but will transition to the ball once he's a bit bigger and we start motion exercises.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Some photos from working on focus and attention at Home Depot yesterday. He is darkening.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Looking good! I love his inquisitive expression!


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Some updated photos of the baby velociraptor.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Bash is 18 weeks! Here are some updated photos from over the weekend. He's growing really nicely. His obedience and bitework is also coming along. He knows all the COP commands, is solid on his focus heel position and recall, is learning retrieve and we are also working recall and COP out at club with distractions and he is doing really well. In bitework he is super confident and comes into the bite with no hesitation. Super puppy!


----------



## Colorado (Nov 25, 2007)

Like I said in the Helix thread great shots. But, um, unless you have a time machine he isn't 18 weeks until Friday right? :wink2:


----------

